# Dracula vs the Wolfman.............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Who would win?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

According to the 2004 film Van Helsing (with Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsale), the only thing that can kill Dracula is a werewolf.

So I guess the Wolfman would win


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Cosmos said:


> According to the 2004 film Van Helsing (with Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsale), the only thing that can kill Dracula is a werewolf.
> 
> So I guess the Wolfman would win


I remember seeing that film in theaters when it came out. Before then, I didn't know a film could be so awful that it induced physical pain. And yet, that was still nothing compared to the avatar film The Last Airbender or the sci-fi film Skyline. Wait, I just saw a commercial for Mockingjay where she shoots an arrow at a fighter jet which somehow causes it to blow up. Maybe this film will top them all. Sorry, I got off topic.

Buffy could kill both of them. She would give Dracula a proper staking and follow it up with a witty one-liner and she'd kill the wolfman with silver bullet, or befriend him and get cure him somehow.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The best Dracula could hope for is biting the werewolf which would turn him into a vampire werewolf and, presumably, would make him an ally. The werewolf, on the other hand, could wade through a puddle first and then shake out the water over Dracula, which would kill him.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Dracula could turn into a Bat and Naff off leaving the Werewolf looking like Greyfriars Bobby on a bad day. Also Drac is undead already and, Werewolves are humans and can be Killed.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

_Bleh bleh bleh. What? Do I look like an idiot. I'm a Count. You know that I can afford a hitman.
I just phoned the dog catcher and had the Wolfman spayed. _


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Tough, biting through all that hair. But, it could and would be done.

Sidenote: Reiner and Horowitz were Dracula wannabes.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> Sidenote: Reiner and Horowitz were Dracula wannabes.


Lol. Reiner looks like GrandPa Munster in that photo.

V


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Couac Addict said:


> _Bleh bleh bleh. What? Do I look like an idiot. I'm a Count. You know that I can afford a hitman.
> I just phoned the dog catcher and had the Wolfman spayed. _


For a split second I thought this was Sir Malcolm Sargent...


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> According to the 2004 film Van Helsing (with Hugh Jackman and Kate Beckinsale), the only thing that can kill Dracula is a werewolf.
> 
> So I guess the Wolfman would win


Whooha, got that film on dvd, it's soooo bad, it's good.
Perfect to watch with totally cool teenagers !!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Dracula comes out by night and sleeps by day. Wolfman is up all night and becomes a regular guy by day. 

There's no need for a fight. Use your wolf skills to track down where Dracula's coffin is. Wait until day, find Dracula's coffin, and take him out. Easy peasy.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Dracula has more vulnerabilities but is older and more intelligent, so he'd be more likely to device a winning strategy, such as organising a hunting party by pretending to be a well-to-do aristocrat or something.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Dracula cant hypnotize Wolfie so Wolfie would win.


----------

